# Dennerle 60litre - planted/co2/shrimp



## Carl_Munich (1 Sep 2011)

I have recently set up my 60L Dennerle NanoCube.  I have hooked up a reusable CO2 300 Quantum supply with diffuser and I have planted it quite heavily with Hemianthus callitrichoides ‘Cuba’,  Eleocharis parvulus and some Rotala wallichii.
I have also ordered 2x Christmas Moss, 1 x Flame Moss (taxiphyllum sp.) 1 x Java Moss, 2 x Mooskugel klein (Small green balls of Moss). Which I will to attach the driftwood in my tank.
 
The kit came with 2x 11 watt lamps with amazon bulbs but after reading on this forum it seems that I need something a little more powerful (to grow HC) so I have just ordered an Aquatic Nature Solar Duo Boy (26 watt) from Krueger Aquaristik based in Nüremburg.  I will probably run that with one of the other 11 watt lamps for a combined 37 Watt system.
 
As well as the substrate and the shrimp gravel provided, I’ve added quite a large piece of driftwood which unfortunately has not been soaked properly. Due to my lack of knowledge, I more or less just plonked it in and the water has turned green.
 
My intention is to get some shrimp but I haven’t decided what to go for at this moment in time.  I do like the look of the Taiwanese Bee Shrimp on the Krueger Aquaristik website.
 
Below, I have added a rough timescale as to how the tank has been progressing..
 
Started Tank: Saturday 27th August, added substrate and shrimp gravel and introduced plants. (see above) Add water conditioner and shrimp vitamins.
Monday 29th – 50% water change/cleaned filter and added conditioner. (Added Driftwood).
Wednesday 31st August – 50% water change and added conditioner.
 
If anyone could be so kinds as to comment I would like some direction.
 
1.     Should I be doing some more tests before I add shrimp?
2.     Due to the fact that the water is a strange green colour due to the addition of the wood.  Would this now have a detrimental effect on any shrimp added to the tank? Should I take the wood out and put it in a bucket of boiling water?
3.     Has anyone got any experience of Taiwanese Bee Shrimp?  Are they difficult to keep or should I start with something easier like the Cherries?
 
Thanks,

Carl


----------



## spyder (1 Sep 2011)

1. Some will say your wasting money with test kits. If your well planted the plants will assist the cycle of the tank.

2. Wood is best soaked for as long as possible, changing water frequently. It usually stains the water with a brown colour from the tannins. Green is not normal. Could it be an algae bloom? My last piece was soaked for around 2 weeks but 3 months later the water is clearer. Water changes will deal with it. Adding carbon to your filter will clean it up but may also strip your water column of nutrients.

3. AFAIK, TB shrimp are rather fussy and sensitive about water conditions, more so than other more forgiving species. Cherries are cheaper and more hardy and a good starting point unless you have cash burning a hole in your pocket.


----------



## Carl_Munich (2 Sep 2011)

Spyder, thanks for your response.  

The water is a browny colour, I dont think there is an algae problem. I suppose if the tannins aren't harmful then I'll do regular water changes rather than remove and boil it.  I've just read that Purigen will clear up tannins.  I just need to find the German equivalent as I live in Munich.

Would you wait a few more weeks before adding any shrimp until the tank has become more stable and the plants/moss has become more established or doesnt it really matter?  I'm thinking I may add a few cherries to test the water before forking out for something more exotic.


----------



## spyder (4 Sep 2011)

Testing the water with cherries would be easier on the back pocket in the event of disaster. If your well planted and Co2 seems to be at stable levels then go for it with the cherries after a week of the tank ticking over.

A few months of good water changes will keep on top of the tannins. As my last post, the water change water is coming out clearer after about 3 months. Sometimes it's not noticable in the tank before a water change but certainly is afterwards. I use a light coloured bucket so can see the level of tannins reducing. I would say the tannins aren't harmful but probably lower your PH.


----------



## Carl_Munich (4 Sep 2011)

I bought some Terra Aqua crystal water which seemed to help with improving the clarity of the water. I'm keeping up the regular water changes too.

The mosses and new light haven't yet arrived from Krueger Aquaristik but the postal service here in Munich is very slow.  I'm hoping they will arrive tomorrow.

I've been reading more about flow on this forum today so I  decided to order a Hydor Koralia Nano 12v to distribute the CO2 down to the HC I have currently carpeting about 1/4 of the tank. It is not looking the healthiest so I'm hoping it will help.

I also ordered 10x Sakura shrimp for €2.95 each from the same place but paid for special delivery.

Here a picture of the tank.  Its looking a bit sorry for itself at the moment - I'm hoping it will pick up.  I'm looking at getting an external filter at some point and also a diffuser which doesn't take up so much room.

Anyone else who would like to chip in to give advice is more than welcome.  Hopefully, I can help out along the way too.


----------



## Carl_Munich (5 Sep 2011)

My Sakura shrimp should arrive tomorrow morning as well as the moss and more powerful lamp and koralia I ordered.  I'm slightly worried as I've spotted a dead snail in my tank and I imagine they are quite hardy.  

One question regarding moss.  I plan to tie it to the driftwood but is there anything special I need to do to prepare it first?

I plan to do a 50% water change tonight too.

In terms of acclimatisation of shrimp, ill follow the guidelines from planet inverts which is well detailed.

http://www.planetinverts.com/Acclimating New Shrimp.html

I'll post my progress tomorrow.

Maybe I should have written a journal...


----------



## Carl_Munich (6 Sep 2011)

Everything arrived this morning.  Shrimp seemed happy, they werent pinging around at all and they acclimatised well.  
In my naivety and due to my poor German skills, I didn't realise that the Koralia needs to be connected to a €300 wave machine!  In terms of improving flow I'm looking at a more powerful filter. Something like a EHEIM ecco pro 200 Außenfilter. 

Anyone else use this?  Or can anyone suggest something which will improve flow which doesn't cost an arm and a leg!

I'll post a picture of the shrimp when I get home later.


----------



## hotweldfire (6 Sep 2011)

Carl_Munich said:
			
		

> One question regarding moss.  I plan to tie it to the driftwood but is there anything special I need to do to prepare it first?



Chop it up as small as you can. This will encourage growth.



			
				Carl_Munich said:
			
		

> Maybe I should have written a journal...



Not too late to start one   



			
				Carl_Munich said:
			
		

> In my naivety and due to my poor German skills, I didn't realise that the Koralia needs to be connected to a €300 wave machine!



Not sure what you mean mate. When I say Koralia I mean a circulation pump that doesn't require anything else, i.e.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?sour...gc.r_pw.&fp=8d62c02e854e292d&biw=1280&bih=866

What have you bought?

RE: an external filter I use an eheim pro. Expensive but solid. There are cheaper alternatives around, particularly the all pond solution ones but I don't know if they'll ship to you.


----------



## Carl_Munich (6 Sep 2011)

Thanks for the reply.  This morning I just sort of scrunched it up and wound it around parts of the wood. I'll remove it and chop it up a bit.
The Koralia I bought was a hydor Koralia nano 12V from Kruger aquaristk but the connection is not a plug but a socket which fits into a wave machine.  I messed up there.  That's what happens when my German is rubbish and I buy locally!  I take it from your response I can get a similar thing which plugs in?


----------



## gmartins (6 Sep 2011)

Hi,

Out of curiosity, are you adding any ferts? You make no mention to it anywhere. These are important in a planted tank especially since you're using CO2.

Hope all goes well,

GM


----------



## Carl_Munich (6 Sep 2011)

Hi GM, 
I've been adding Dennerle S7 VitaMix and V30 Complete.  It mentions on the bottle 30x drops/50l.  I've added about half that every time I've done a 50% water change. I'm not sure if that is the right amount to be honest?

Apologies for my noobness. Im only 10 days into this and I'm trying to read/research as much as possible when I can.  To think this all started as a small fish tank for my son.  This website and about €600 later...


----------



## gmartins (6 Sep 2011)

Hi Carl,

I am not familiar with those ferts you are using so I cannot recommend on the best dosing regime. However, there is lots of good information about fertilization around here (e.g. check the article on EI on ukaps articles). I was just asking to make sure you were aware because fertilization is quite important. 

Do not apologise, we are all noobs when we start. I'm not an expert myself but I learnt a lot and had some very useful guidance in this forum. 

cheers

GM


----------



## Carl_Munich (7 Sep 2011)

I'm hoping to get some ferts reading done today during work.... It's sort of getting out of hand this now.


----------



## Carl_Munich (7 Sep 2011)

Late last night I took the plunge and ordered the EHEIM ecco pro 200 Außenfilter. The filtration and flow has been playing on my mind. I just don't think the Dennerle filter which came with the tank is cutting it and besides it's an ugly looking thing.

Any recommend spray pipe, lily pipes maybe.  I'll be heading over to the filtration/flow thread shortly...


----------



## Carl_Munich (7 Sep 2011)

Incidentally, there were two molted shrimp shells in the bottom of my tank this morning.  On quick reading it seems quite positive in that there must be enough minerals in the tank to allow molting and also it seems that it could potentially be a precursor to some shrimp nooky.


----------



## Carl_Munich (7 Sep 2011)

Sakura Shrimp


----------

